# The day I was ashamed to be a snowboarder.



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Was when I saw a nice lib tech skate banana, the kind that actually looked like a banana (green yellow gradient) quietly leaning against a ski rack, minding its own business. It looked so happy and well taken care of, almost brand new. 


Basking in it's profound glory, I began to wonder who owned it. I then saw this Asian walk out and pick up the board. I thought to my self, you have got to be kidding me. He strapped in, and headed towards the chairlift. This particular man was wearing a orange hunting hat, blue jeans tucked into snowboard boots, and a crazy paint splattered burton jacket, and the worst part was I could tell instantly he was a beginner, just by looking at the way he moved 


I kid you not. I didn't know weather or not to cry, or to laugh.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

why would you be ashamed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

> I then saw this Asian walk out and pick up the board. I thought to my self, you have got to be kidding me.


what's wrong with asians?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

bakesale said:


> why would you be ashamed?


I've never seen a beginner with a ~480 dollar board, jeans, and a hunting hat. I wanted to like give him my helmet and snowpants lol :dunno:


And ashamed is a large understatement. Don't assume I'm one of those kids who thinks looks means everything because I could give less a shit about what anyone wears, it was just kinda a sad/funny/ironic combo that I have never seen before.


Whats wrong with asians? Theres nothing wrong with asians, I go to school with tons of them, they are my friends..I don't get what your trying to say? This was a local mountain, really small, and I just didn't expect to see him there because I go there every weekend and it's almost always locals, so yeah it was cool to see an outsider.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

oh. Its a common sight to see here in Vancouver. Their parents will go out and buy them the most expensive or hippest stuff out there and just shrug it off as the cost of doing the sport, they dont know any better. Then the kids get maybe one day of lessons then think they are the coolest fucking thing since Tadashi Fuse despite not having the skills to back it up. 

I like to make fun of them and say "Looks like that $700 board isn't workin for ya, you should've got the $800 one" when i watch them fall as they come down to the lift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

that phrase i quoted is very misleading. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

definitely a phrase that should be reworded. first time reading it you basically make it seem like asians shouldn't have a board that nice. but anyway, still no reason to be...ashamed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Back when I was skating, I was hanging out with some of my friends who and we were watched this one dorky looking new white kid with bright yellow bike racing shirt, tight jeans up to his chest skating around the parking lot. Then he proceeded to pull some insane tricks on our usual skating spot, nollie 50-50, nollie heelflips over rails, needless to say we were blown away as this kid was a total ripper.

don't judge a book by its cover, it may sound cliche... but its true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree, no need to mention the guys race.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah the part you are leaving out is that the kid in jeans schooled your ass and made you look like a bitch thats why you included the ashamed part in the title huh?


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I swear I wish I had the balls hit the mountain in a pair of jeans.

You should have been ashamed because you were overdressed compared to this "hardcore" weather whore.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

op ...pwned.

meowflcopter lmao....rofl


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Who cares? Just do your own thing. Stop checking guys out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Some of you guys are snobs! Anyone who can afford a $700 board is allowed to ride it, regardless of their ethnicity or skill level. Also, who says there's a dress code? Last year, I saw a guy wearing jeans and a baseball cap and he was rippin' down the trail faster than anyone I've ever seen.
P.S. Within the next 5 years or so, Asians will take over snowboarding - just like golf, white-collared jobs, and the Vancouver housing market. All the white kids can go back to growing potatoes!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

cloudburst said:


> Some of you guys are snobs! Anyone who can afford a $700 board is allowed to ride it, regardless of their ethnicity or skill level. Also, who says there's a dress code? Last year, I saw a guy wearing jeans and a baseball cap and he was rippin' down the trail faster than anyone I've ever seen.
> P.S. Within the next 5 years or so, Asians will take over snowboarding - just like golf, white-collared jobs, and the Vancouver housing market. All the white kids can go back to growing potatoes!


Sure they're allowed to ride it, but that doesn't mean they should be riding it. I never think its a good idea for a beginner to be riding a board designed for an advanced skill level, they will have a more difficult time controlling it. It's also a problem when a beginner gets on a Reverse Camber board like a SB, because it will teach them bad habits because again, they don't know how to control the board the way it was meant to be controlled. 

So I find it funny when beginners get their parents go out and buy the the most expensive cool shit they can find, not realizing that it was not designed for them then taking it up to the hill thinking it will help them perform better. Its the same thing with Golf, if you give a beginner a driver with a carbon fiber shaft and hyperbolic face then the beginner will have no clue what to do with it. 

If they want to waste their money that is their prerogative but I can't help but laugh if they think it will somehow make them look cooler or ride better. For me it has nothing to do with ethnicity but I see it with Asian kids more than White kids. usually because the White kids parents are too clever and say "Fuck you, you aren't getting a $700 board unless you pay for it yourself"

I also don't think Asian kids will "take over snowboarding" sure by the numbers they will, but never by skill. So much for Asians taking over our housing market too, they drove it up to the point where the only thing it can do is crash. I've said this for years, HK speculators will drive the Vancouver housing market into a major bubble where it will only crash and hurt the people who actually wanted to live in that condo.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

after reading this thread im prety ashamed too... but because of the thread not the kid with the lib board


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> after reading this thread im prety ashamed too... but because of the thread not the kid with the lib board


Amen to that. Who cares if he's a newb or not, let the kid live.

Edit: I actually think this is deeper than the board, this guy is bringing up the housing market and the way asian parents deal with their kids. This thread is amusing.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I never notice what other people ride other than if it's the person I'm riding with. Whether or not their great or not, poor or rich, poser or pro, you only do yourself worse thinking about it and getting worked up over it. Just enjoy what you have and the experience you get for the day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

showbiz said:


> Amen to that. Who cares if he's a newb or not, let the kid live.
> 
> Edit: I actually think this is deeper than the board, this guy is bringing up the housing market and the way asian parents deal with their kids. This thread is amusing.


 I agree that for this kid it is deeper than the board. He is stereotyping and hating on an entire race, that he clearly knows nothing about. Seeing an asian kid with a nice board makes him ashamed to be a snowboarder?! Easy solution, stop fucking snowboarding. Go be ashamed of something else, like what a biggot you are. I thought after he saw the reaction to his post he might apologise for coming off lke such a douche, and change his tune. But, no, now he's gonna defend it and make it worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I tend to notice everyone around me and the only ones I really can't stand are the ones with the $2000 setup who just sit by lodge and watch everyone else ride all day, and talk like there big time pro's. It wouldn't bother me if they rode and talked shit like they were the greatest snowboarders in the world cause everyone get a reality check when they slam there head after trying a b.s. rodeo when they haven't even attempted there first strait air. But whether some one is a newbie with an expensive setup doesn't matter at least there using that setup to ride and have fun, not as something to make them look good.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha,

Well he is mentioning race. Well I got nothing agaisnt asians and have several asian friends, its just funny to see them snowboard without goggles, but have sick boards, bindings and boots. Alot of them tend to sit in the middle of the run right below a decline makeing it impossible to see them from above. 
My buddy marvin is a SICK boarder though. He tears up park like no other. One other note: Asian gangs are fucking pissing me off. 2 weeks ago 3 people were killed 2 blocks away from me at a vietnamese restaurant. 1 guy was from Somalia and had just moved. I honestly hope every gang member would leave "the game" or die. WE DONT WANT YOUR BULLSHIT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

this thread should be locked. the OP won't even respond to anybody's thoughts on his thought. Just shows he knows he is wrong, or stupid rather for caring about what somebody else is doing that doesn't affect himself directly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Haha,
> 
> Well he is mentioning race. Well I got nothing agaisnt asians and have several asian friends, its just funny to see them snowboard without goggles, but have sick boards, bindings and boots. Alot of them tend to sit in the middle of the run right below a decline makeing it impossible to see them from above.
> My buddy marvin is a SICK boarder though. He tears up park like no other. One other note: Asian gangs are fucking pissing me off. 2 weeks ago 3 people were killed 2 blocks away from me at a vietnamese restaurant. 1 guy was from Somalia and had just moved. I honestly hope every gang member would leave "the game" or die. WE DONT WANT YOUR BULLSHIT!


 Are you kidding me right now? How do you justify laughing at a race rather than a person? Now you are gonna jump in talking about Asian gangs? Like there aren't any other kind of gangs? It's all just Asians right? Nobody else rides without goggles? Just Asians? Nobody else blocks a run? Get stuffed.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowstar said:


> Are you kidding me right now? How do you justify laughing at a race rather than a person? Now you are gonna jump in talking about Asian gangs? Like there aren't any other kind of gangs? It's all just Asians right? Nobody else rides without goggles? Just Asians? Nobody else blocks a run? Get stuffed.



Whoa whoa whoa, Alright, It just cracks me up seeing a group of asians without goggles but have nice boards and bindings. At least invest in gogs right? I rarely see other people without goggles. Of course other people block runs and so on, I dont deny this. What i am saying is that I noticed this and even my Philippino friend before me did too! I'm not justifying what you may want to call racism, I am just saying what I have noticed. I understand your point of view it does seem a little discriminatory doesn't it. But, Here... Asian gangs... Sorry I got reminded of them and thought I would share what has affected me and scare the shit out of me.

Most of the gang rivalry in Calgary is between asian gangs. Yes, there are the white, lebanese, and other sorts. Lets just say the asians tend to carry guns and tend to shoot the fuck out of people. OF course theres other fucking gangs out there, but none have hit so close to home like the Asian gangs. The other day, 5 trench-coatted Asians where trying to corner our vehicle into a corner. How the fuck would you feel after being scared shitless. This hasnt happened with any other race of people. Like I said, I have nothing agaisnt asians, I just dont like what a small portion of them bring to the table. This goes with some white people, and others.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe they don't have goggles because Asian-fit goggles are harder to find. With no nose bridge it can be tough to use regular goggles. :dunno:

I think if you were so ashamed, you should have went up to him and pulled his hair, pushed him down and snagged on him. Then you could have taken his lunch money.

Seriously, who cares how someone looks or what they use? I really don't understand some of the stuff I read on here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, Alright, It just cracks me up seeing a group of asians without goggles but have nice boards and bindings. At least invest in gogs right? I rarely see other people without goggles. Of course other people block runs and so on, I dont deny this. What i am saying is that I noticed this and even my Philippino friend before me did too! I'm not justifying what you may want to call racism, I am just saying what I have noticed. I understand your point of view it does seem a little discriminatory doesn't it. But, Here... Asian gangs... Sorry I got reminded of them and thought I would share what has affected me and scare the shit out of me.
> 
> Most of the gang rivalry in Calgary is between asian gangs. Yes, there are the white, lebanese, and other sorts. Lets just say the asians tend to carry guns and tend to shoot the fuck out of people. OF course theres other fucking gangs out there, but none have hit so close to home like the Asian gangs. The other day, 5 trench-coatted Asians where trying to corner our vehicle into a corner. How the fuck would you feel after being scared shitless. This hasnt happened with any other race of people. Like I said, I have nothing agaisnt asians, I just dont like what a small portion of them bring to the table. This goes with some white people, and others.


 You really need to stop digging. This is a fucked up thread. Read what you are writing to a random group of people that you dont even know. Give it up.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

you still havent confirmed whether or not he was actually a beginner, or a complete shredder


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Sure they're allowed to ride it, but that doesn't mean they should be riding it. I never think its a good idea for a beginner to be riding a board designed for an advanced skill level, they will have a more difficult time controlling it. It's also a problem when a beginner gets on a Reverse Camber board like a SB, because it will teach them bad habits because again, they don't know how to control the board the way it was meant to be controlled.
> 
> So I find it funny when beginners get their parents go out and buy the the most expensive cool shit they can find, not realizing that it was not designed for them then taking it up to the hill thinking it will help them perform better. Its the same thing with Golf, if you give a beginner a driver with a carbon fiber shaft and hyperbolic face then the beginner will have no clue what to do with it.
> 
> ...


You obviously know very little about macroeconomics. The reason for the housing market crash is that some greedy American banks (which are probably run by a bunch of old white farts) gave mortgages to too many people. If anything, Asians help stimulate the economy by raising curriculum standards in schools, starting new businesses, and, of course, buying snowboarding equipment. As a result of the increased demand for its products, our favorite industry can continue to be innovative and provide new ideas each year. And most Asians are NOT in gangs. Instead, they are too busy doing homework, or shredding the slopes!

As well, the money that Asian parents spend on their kids is none of your business. And yes, I am aware that the more "forgivable" boards make the learning curve easier (eg. less edge catching), but in the end it's not YOUR decision. It's the person paying the sales taxes and helping the industry.

I also know someone who learned on a Burton Feelgood ES and she has progressed really well.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

cloudburst said:


> You obviously know very little about macroeconomics. The reason for the housing market crash is that some greedy American banks (which are probably run by a bunch of old white farts) gave mortgages to too many people. If anything, Asians help stimulate the economy by raising curriculum standards in schools, starting new businesses, and, of course, buying snowboarding equipment. As a result of the increased demand for its products, our favorite industry can continue to be innovative and provide new ideas each year. And most Asians are NOT in gangs. Instead, they are too busy doing homework, or shredding the slopes!
> 
> As well, the money that Asian parents spend on their kids is none of your business. And yes, I am aware that the more "forgivable" boards make the learning curve easier (eg. less edge catching), but in the end it's not YOUR decision. It's the person paying the sales taxes and helping the industry.
> 
> I also know someone who learned on a Burton Feelgood ES and she has progressed really well.



BSc.(Econ) actually, currently studying for my Masters

The reason why the Vancouver housing market was worth so much was due to speculators from Hong Kong who would buy up property, especially Condos in the region. This contributed to a rise in housing prices. A very high demand in Vancouver because of economic expansion and very little supply due to bulk buying of Condos, Apartments, and Houses would boost the selling price of properties. Homes doubled in value between the period of 1998-2007. 

The doubling of prices was not based on the real value of the properties, rather on the inflated value. When you have an asset that is priced above its actual value due to the excess demand and short supply the market is going to correct itself when the demand no longer exists. With the fear of recession, the difficulty getting credit, and loss of foreign investment housing prices in Vancouver are returning to what would be a normal level. 

p.s. Greedy American banks did not lend money to people in Vancouver. 

I'm not hating on Asians at all here, but that is exactly where the problem came from and now it is being corrected to a normal level. It's a good thing they brought their money over here, Vancouver wouldn't be half the city it is today if it weren't for HK people. You obviously know nothing about macroeconomics if the only thing you can do is repeat the fed lines from the media without actually doing a bit of research for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bakesale said:


> BSc.(Econ) actually, currently studying for my Masters
> 
> The reason why the Vancouver housing market was worth so much was due to speculators from Hong Kong who would buy up property, especially Condos in the region. This contributed to a rise in housing prices. A very high demand in Vancouver because of economic expansion and very little supply due to bulk buying of Condos, Apartments, and Houses would boost the selling price of properties. Homes doubled in value between the period of 1998-2007.
> 
> ...


Living in Vancouver, I can definitely vouch for this. Bakesale is 100% correct.

I was at grouse today and I saw some noobs with expensive ass boards as well, including a skate banana. And guess what, they were asian. This isn't about hating asian people, its about laughing at their stupid fucking parents that spend ridiculous amounts of unnecessary money on them. And a 900 dollar snowboard is small potatoes.. try going to school and seeing every second rich HK kid pull up in a brand new SL 55 or lexus or M5.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> Living in Vancouver, I can definitely vouch for this. Bakesale is 100% correct.
> 
> I was at grouse today and I saw some noobs with expensive ass boards as well, including a skate banana. And guess what, they were asian. This isn't about hating asian people, its about laughing at their stupid fucking parents that spend ridiculous amounts of unnecessary money on them. And a 900 dollar snowboard is small potatoes.. try going to school and seeing every second rich HK kid pull up in a brand new SL 55 or lexus or M5.


how was it up there today? super warm out I bet. I was thinking of going just to hit up the park but then thought about how busy it would be and decided not to


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bakesale said:


> how was it up there today? super warm out I bet. I was thinking of going just to hit up the park but then thought about how busy it would be and decided not to


it was like 20 degrees dude! i was riding in a basketball jersey all day. haha. but yeah, with the nice weather comes the ridiculous line ups... I was just hiking the park 90% of the day.. I hate how to get back to the top of the park you have to take the eagle chair (ie the cut) so you have to wait in line with the hordes of people.

Quiksilver park has a lot of new shit if you havent been up there in a couple weeks.. few downrails (which i cant hit lol), and some crazy kink rails, and a c rail. wish i could hit them haha.. 

i was just workin on my 1's and 3's in the rookie park on the main kicker they ahve there.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> it was like 20 degrees dude! i was riding in a basketball jersey all day. haha. but yeah, with the nice weather comes the ridiculous line ups... I was just hiking the park 90% of the day.. I hate how to get back to the top of the park you have to take the eagle chair (ie the cut) so you have to wait in line with the hordes of people.
> 
> Quiksilver park has a lot of new shit if you havent been up there in a couple weeks.. few downrails (which i cant hit lol), and some crazy kink rails, and a c rail. wish i could hit them haha..
> 
> i was just workin on my 1's and 3's in the rookie park on the main kicker they ahve there.


yeah i saw all the new features, theyre kinda nice and actually gives Seymour a run for their money. It would be cool if they put a few of those bigger features in the rookie park under the chair so you can show off more. i'm going up tomorrow, same weather, less crowds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bakesale said:


> yeah i saw all the new features, theyre kinda nice and actually gives Seymour a run for their money. It would be cool if they put a few of those bigger features in the rookie park under the chair so you can show off more. i'm going up tomorrow, same weather, less crowds.


haha true man. But then it wouldnt be much of a rookie park lol...

id be up there again tommorow too if i didnt have to go to shitty work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bakesale said:


> BSc.(Econ) actually, currently studying for my Masters


Well then, I guess you've taken a few more econ courses than I have. Thus, I apologize for doubting your credentials on this topic. However, I'm also studying for my 2nd degree and have been in university for nearly 6 years - so I'm not just some douche reading media headlines. I find it funny that you refer to the "fear of recession" as a cause for declining housing prices in Vancouver. Doesn't that just link back to the U.S. recession and interest rates? The two countries do trade with each other once in a while.

You claim you're not hating on Asians, yet you made an entire post criticizing their "lack of snowboarding skills" and parents who are supposedly not as "clever" as white parents. Again, why should you care? I just think that you, along with a few others on this forum, need to watch your words or else the rest of us might think you're a racist, regardless of whether you admit it or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

stop with the asian bullshit already. who the hell cares if their parents want to buy an expensive board for them and yours don't? it's a cultural thing. you call their parents stupid for buying them shit when it's taught at an early age that they must provide for their spouses and children until they can make it on their own. it's also taught that school is the most important factor in a person's life outside of personal reasons which is why you see so many asians studying all the damn time at expensive fucking schools and not working part time at the local burger joint to pay for their shit. if you can't understand that there are cultures different from your own then you are a fucking dumbass. get over the jealousy. so your mom won't buy you a skate banana. stop crying about it. no shit some people who can afford it are going to get the most expensive board on the market, especially if they don't know shit about the sport. expensive usually means high quality so without knowing any better, they go for the most logical choice available to them. go figure. get your heads out of your fucking asses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> I also don't think Asian kids will "take over snowboarding" sure by the numbers they will,* but never by skill*. So much for Asians taking over our housing market too, *they drove it up *to the point where the only thing it can do is crash.


Racist much?

This thread should be locked.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the ignorance in this thread. Underlying racism sure is fun, especially when the perpetrators claim not to be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

here is the asian mindset in a nutshell. parents provide as much as they can to make life easy for the child to grow up so long as the child is successful and does not bring shame upon the family. parents will buy whatever they can afford, and children will get as much as they can. asian parents know what they can afford and what may seem like a oversplurge is just an "investment" in their eyes for the childs growth. 

white parents, from what i have seen, in their "pay for what you want" mindset make children believe they must provide for themselves at all costs, causing children to resort to any means necessary to obtain what they want. 

at any rate, once again this thread needs to be locked as it is completely off topic.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> after reading this thread im prety ashamed too... but because of the thread not the kid with the lib board


QFT.... this is definitely the most stooopid thread of the season.

i had understood that due to their forgiving nature, bananas were often boards which were rented out to learners?

perhaps the person in the denim and hunting hat was enjoying his first day on the hill and had found themselves a new passion in life?

meanwhile, the poster of this thread was just poncing around with their thumb up their arse, looking for someone to cast judgement upon.

go buy a pair skis you tweak; i'm ashamed of you!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ I've been waiting for your reply.

This shit is insane. I feel "ashamed" for lacing the thread with a comment.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ampedxpinoy said:


> here is the asian mindset in a nutshell.....
> white parents, from what i have seen.....
> 
> at any rate, once again this thread needs to be locked as it is completely off topic.


i can only assume that you are a person of substandard intellect.

sincerely, why would you suggest the locking of this thread for reasons being off topic? 

the first post considered the (apparent and entirely speculative) _over-investment_ of snowboard gear for a newbie.... but with flagrant racist innuendo.

you then posted the above, which is little more than blanket statements comparing asian to caucasian parental behaviour, presumably to address the original unfounded assumptions.

thus, you have sustained the _off topic _nature of this thread, whilst endorsing the prejudices which caused it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> This shit is insane. I feel "ashamed" for lacing the thread with a comment.


some kids just need beating with a stick....


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

ampedxpinoy said:


> here is the asian mindset in a nutshell. parents provide as much as they can to make life easy for the child to grow up so long as the child is successful and does not bring shame upon the family. parents will buy whatever they can afford, and children will get as much as they can. asian parents know what they can afford and what may seem like a oversplurge is just an "investment" in their eyes for the childs growth.
> 
> white parents, from what i have seen, in their "pay for what you want" mindset make children believe they must provide for themselves at all costs, causing children to resort to any means necessary to obtain what they want.
> 
> at any rate, once again this thread needs to be locked as it is completely off topic.


I'm Chinese, German, Dutch, and Irish.

Having gone to Hong Kong and visiting family and living in their culture for months at a time, one thing really strikes me. The Chinese, in particular, are a very flashy and over the top type of people. Mostly around the age of 20-40 year olds.

Going to dinner with my mom's friends is like sitting at a fashion show. Everyone wears their absolute best threads, their most expensive jewelry, and the most expensive watches. It has a lot to do with display of self wealth. No 14K gold crap. It's all solid gold, diamonds, and Rolexes. Of course it isn't every Chinese person, or every different Asian culture. Just my personal experience with the Chinese.

So reading the opening post made me think people would do well to spend time traveling and understanding other cultures, rather than just sneering and jeering at them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> some kids just need beating with a stick....


Other forms of less violent enlightenment would include: Education, multi-cultural experience, an open mind, tolerance, and quite possibly the easiest to attain, learning to turn the other cheek and developing a sense of humor pertaining to the worlds diversities. :dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

stevetim said:


> The Chinese, in particular, are a very flashy and over the top type of people. Mostly around the age of 20-40 year olds.


this is the insinuation in the original post. 

whilst you might agree from your own experience, that the chinese are guilty of _being flash_, i would take exception to your saying _'in particular'_, as this suggests it is a trait _particular _to the chinese. it is not.

i could say the same is true for italians, or iranians, again from my own personal experience. i could by the same strength suggest that all south africans live in shanty towns, coz i have witnessed and experienced as much myself.

but i know this is not true, as much as i would hope that you know that *NOT* _all chinese in particular _are _flash_. so i wonder what made you suggest that they were?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> Other forms of less violent enlightenment would include: Education, multi-cultural experience, an open mind, tolerance, and quite possibly the easiest to attain, learning to turn the other cheek and developing a sense of humor pertaining to the worlds diversities. :dunno:


hmmmm that could work too i 'spose..... but such things are tuff for me to acquire first thing on a monday morning. my bad!


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> this is the insinuation in the original post.
> 
> whilst you might agree from your own experience, that the chinese are guilty of _being flash_, i would take exception to your saying _'in particular'_, as this suggests it is a trait _particular _to the chinese. it is not.
> 
> ...


Obviously it is early on a Monday morning for you and you are having a hard time reading some things posted. 

To help you...3rd paragraph of my post. Last couple of lines. Quoted...

" Of course it isn't every Chinese person, or every different Asian culture. Just my personal experience with the Chinese. "


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hmmmm that could work too i 'spose..... but such things are tuff for me to acquire first thing on a monday morning. my bad!


I understand completely. I just had a wave of pacifism come over me like a monk on a mountain top. 

Ironically though, as soon as I finished typing my "aversion of violence spiel", I had to kick somebody for trying to push me into the refrigerator.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> some kids just need beating with a stick....





Twix said:


> an open mind


Couldn't you just beat there minds open with a stick? I don't know its still late sunday night for me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

stevetim said:


> Obviously it is early on a Monday morning for you and you are having a hard time reading some things posted.
> 
> To help you...3rd paragraph of my post. Last couple of lines. Quoted...
> 
> " Of course it isn't every Chinese person, or every different Asian culture. Just my personal experience with the Chinese. "


thank you for trying to clarify my perception of your post by highlighting your apparent contradictions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

lonewolf99701 said:


> Couldn't you just beat there minds open with a stick? I don't know its still late sunday night for me.


You could, but then you have the risk of getting 'stupid' splattered all over you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Twix said:


> You could, but then you have the risk of getting 'stupid' splattered all over you.


Oh yeah that's right. 
Funny I haven't heard a qoute like that in a while. Then I guess hitting them with a stick won't help very much seems how theve been hit with a dumb stick one to many times already.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> thank you for trying to clarify my perception of your post by highlighting your apparent contradictions.


Been there, done it, lived it, am part Chinese myself, and that's the way it is.

You should check my mom out. Miss Hong Kong 1969. Mei Mei Tam. That's pretty much how much Chinese I am.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

stevetim said:


> Been there, done it, lived it, am part Chinese myself, and that's the way it is.


but you also said:


> I'm Chinese, German, Dutch, and Irish.


so can i presume that you are also a humourless, potato munching, pot smoking, poseur?:laugh:


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> but you also said:
> 
> 
> so can i presume that you are also a humourless, potato munching, pot smoking, poseur?:laugh:


nailed it! actually time to go spend time with family in europe and figure them out. keep ya posted!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate white people...Shit! I'm white. That sucks


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

stevetim said:


> You should check my mom out.


:laugh:...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

holy shit you guys get all worked up about the littlest things. i dont really see any racism in this thread at all. the story is about an Asian kid deviates to stories about other Asians how the fuck i that racist? i mean today if i tell a story about MLK am i racist cause im telling a story about a black guy. oh shit i just said black guy now im probably gunna get lambasted about being racist. I mean lets get real here the guy telling stories about an asian gang thats not racist at all its factual. so just to concluded and give you guys something to cry about


FUCK ASIANS


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread get's the *FINGER!!* . Seriously:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> holy shit you guys get all worked up about the littlest things.


 Dammit thats it I'm offended by your name, Dawg Catcher obviously since your a female your insinuating that men are dogs, I can't believe someone could be so hateful. You sexist animal!!!! :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

just because we are sbf bffs ill let that slide but you owe me one.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> holy shit you guys get all worked up about the littlest things. i dont really see any racism in this thread at all. the story is about an Asian kid deviates to stories about other Asians how the fuck i that racist? i mean today if i tell a story about MLK am i racist cause im telling a story about a black guy. oh shit i just said black guy now im probably gunna get lambasted about being racist. I mean lets get real here the guy telling stories about an asian gang thats not racist at all its factual. so just to concluded and give you guys something to cry about
> 
> 
> FUCK ASIANS


Thanks for not busting my balls


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

no prob it just makes me sad when i see things like this. it makes me wonder how these people are in real life i mean honestly they arent like this. if the world was 1/3 full of people like that it would be way better. so i find its always good to call out the reality check here and there. and to be honest i would say this board is very very very very mellow i come from boards like azsr, 4chan, and the like where you have to post kill to survive so this "racist" bullshit is just amusing to me.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread is funny haha. Ppl getting worked up over nothing. I mean wow kids, OP said "this Asian" once in his entire anectode. He coulda been any race and there would still be ppl hating on him for being a nubsicle with an expensive board.



Dawg Catcher said:


> i would say this board is very very very very mellow


haha yeah this board is pretty laid back, hence why i find this thread so amusing how ppl are getting pissed at stupid shit.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Touche, This place isnt nearly as flamorific as other boards.

Ah, bedtime strikes.

Dont flame me please!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i never flame i simply state factual things.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

That's no fair.

My white friend rode with us yesterday, dressed in WHITE JEANS tucked into his boots.

But the guy shreds so freakin' hard that no one can really give him a hard time about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> ......Dont flame me please!



FUCK YOU....I am so pissed at you right now!!!

God, you suck at life!!

Just kidding.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i never flame i simply state factual things.


no, you troll. you post whatever to rouse a reaction. devoid of actual factual, you will indulge in anything to provoke (usually) a negative response.

it is not as though this site is populated with back water, one-horse-townsfolk, who never curse or have sex before marriage etc....

but with regard to your source of amusement / bemusement.... 
indeed the original poster mentioned asian just once... and for sure other websites may frequently see terms such as packie or ****** thrown around; but never the less the race of the person in question was mentioned. 

therefore to the original poster, the race of the person was significant enough to mention. (why use the word 'asian' when person / boy / kiddie / girl / idiot etc….. would have sufficed?)

as the entire topic is of a disparaging tone, the mentioning of the person's race as part of this criticism is indicative of a prejudice, irrespective of the calm and even eloquent way in which it was expressed.

now that is actual factual. meanwhile you condescend or at least try to, by claiming to laugh at us and say 'Fuck asians'. brava!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^^ I'm so hard right now.

Edit: Wait a minute, I can't see the picture. I really hope it's not a picture of kids playing in a sandbox, because my comment would really be f'd up. And yes I mean fucked, not the other 'f' word.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i do not see how claims of ambiguities in a post can alleviate the FACT that *if race wasn't a pivotal* detail in the mind of the OP, then the ethnic origins of whoever would *simply not be mentioned*.

it *was* mentioned, it *was* therefore relevent for what ever reason and given the context of thew topic being raised, it *was* not in a complimentary fashion.

it is also interesting to see that whilst *snowolf *expects the _'giving of the benefit of doubt'_ (even though it goes beyond _doubt _and into _logic_) to such contentious comments, you would presume that people are getting _'fired up'_.

i for one, am not in anyway, in a state other than complete calm. funny how we are supposedly able to communicate amicably about religion and politics, but an american would presume that once race is the issue at hand, blood pressures rise. this is simply not true.

point of fact, the original poster appears to resent the subject of his post having a better board than them; primarily due to them being a learner and / or asian.

if such a conclusion wasn't open to question, then perhaps a thread shouldn't have been dedicated to such?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Twix...your comment does indeed make you look like a real sicko....:laugh::laugh:



What is the picture?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Paolo. I know you are calm, but others don`t appear to be as calm. As usual, you are overthinking this to death and parsing words


i am simply doing as the poster of the communication would have me do... reading their words.

if the race of the person had no baring on the issue, why mention it?

it is a simple question. i am not looking to judge anyone; but i do think that the OP might learn something about themselves because of it.

see? i am just trying to help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It is in fact a sandbox full of little tykes......:laugh:
> 
> It`s okay, I thought at first you were coming on to me.....:laugh::cheeky4:


Damn it! I knew it was going to be something like that. :laugh:

And yes I'm totally coming on to you. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I imagine the van is an old panel van with no windows....or perhaps some kind of van with sick child enticing features?

I am defenseless against your barrage of images.

I'll say it again: Damn this government computer!!! Only a rare, few images make it through this government filter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I love defenseless victims...muhawwahaha!
> 
> Yeah it`s a very creepy old windowless Ford van of early 1980`s vintage with the words "free candy" written in spray paint down the side.....



I'm good 

Let's see how long it takes for someone to chastize us for joking around about "a very sensitive subject" :laugh:

Boo hoo :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> Let's see how long it takes for someone to chastize us for joking around about "a very sensitive subject"


you were 'joking'?

*puts down fone to the feds*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you were 'joking'?
> 
> *puts down fone to the feds*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

very clever my friend


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Patrickadizzle said:


> Was when I saw a nice lib tech skate banana, the kind that actually looked like a banana (green yellow gradient) quietly leaning against a ski rack, minding its own business. It looked so happy and well taken care of, almost brand new.
> 
> 
> Basking in it's profound glory, I began to wonder who owned it. I then saw this Asian walk out and pick up the board. I thought to my self, you have got to be kidding me. He strapped in, and headed towards the chairlift. This particular man was wearing a orange hunting hat, blue jeans tucked into snowboard boots, and a crazy paint splattered burton jacket, and the worst part was I could tell instantly he was a beginner, just by looking at the way he moved
> ...


I hope you live in LA. this attitude will fit right in with the skiier's down there. This is a pathetic statement and you have a lot of living and growing up to do. I hope your parents stop driving you up to the hill.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

*grabs his pitchfork and torch again*

So, are we storming the castle again? I thought this was over...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Apparently Flick, someone has just showed up to the fight...the fight that's already over, and has already been settled.

"I have no reason whatsoever to read the previous replies before I put my two cents in." :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I road with a guy from LA yesterday. only lasted two runs before i ditched him. he was a grade A asshat.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> *grabs his pitchfork and torch again*
> 
> So, are we storming the castle again? I thought this was over...


Not quite. Wait 'til the OP finds out we have a black president.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> no, you troll. you post whatever to rouse a reaction. devoid of actual factual, you will indulge in anything to provoke (usually) a negative response.
> 
> it is not as though this site is populated with back water, one-horse-townsfolk, who never curse or have sex before marriage etc....
> 
> ...


while this maybe very true oh which im not denying, instead of creating a long winded post for poetry class you could have simply said. "you troll so do i, its cool" so rather then follow this trend of breaking out the thesaurus to pump my post full of useless jargon i shall respond in kind with this.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

stevetim said:


> I'm Chinese, German, Dutch, and Irish.
> 
> Having gone to Hong Kong and visiting family and living in their culture for months at a time, one thing really strikes me. The Chinese, in particular, are a very flashy and over the top type of people. Mostly around the age of 20-40 year olds.
> 
> ...


What a moron. There are people and groups of people like that in every culture. Ever thought maybe it's your mom and her social circle that are "flashy" and not just people who share their ethnicity?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> "you troll so do i, its cool" so rather then follow this trend of breaking out the thesaurus to pump my post full of useless jargon i shall respond in kind with this.


i might take your suggestion of poetry and thesaurus use as compliments. i can only assume that you would doubt my claims that efforts to be poetic were as non-existant as my referencing text books.

i write as i do. damn it, but i have read more than a book or two in my life. condemn me if you will.

but whilst you troll, i contend with support of _actual factual _and god forbid, at least a moment's education.

and so my pot, is most definitely a different shade to your kettle. but thanks for confessing to your apparent sense of inferiority to me, by suggesting that i am no better than you.

again... brava!


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

stevetim said:


> I'm Chinese, German, Dutch, and Irish.
> 
> Having gone to Hong Kong and visiting family and living in their culture for months at a time, one thing really strikes me. The Chinese, in particular, are a very flashy and over the top type of people. Mostly around the age of 20-40 year olds.
> 
> ...



you mom's friends must be rich as hell. My poor chinese family don't have any of that shit.:dunno:


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> I never notice what other people ride other than if it's the person I'm riding with. Whether or not their great or not, poor or rich, poser or pro, you only do yourself worse thinking about it and getting worked up over it. Just enjoy what you have and the experience you get for the day.



amen to that


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

Everyone that keeps syaing he is racest should shut up. He was just making a commnet saying that he typically doesn't see him around. Thats all people say now a days


----------

